
Bit-Box: custom keypad build - ingve
https://www.bit-101.com/blog/2020/07/bit-box/
======
maccard
For anyone interested in an off-the-shelf with SDK, stream deck [0] exists.
The keys are cheap feeling, but it supports per-application configs out of the
box, and each key is an LCD screen. I love mine.

Last time I mentioned this, I also talked about a loupedeck CT [1] which I've
not actually used but looks to be similar but slightly higher quality, and has
different input methods - knobs!

[0] [https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/stream-deck-
xl](https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/stream-deck-xl) [1]
[https://loupedeck.com/en/products/loupedeck-
ct](https://loupedeck.com/en/products/loupedeck-ct)

------
jstanley
This is cool. I really like the wooden box.

As it happens I am currently working on a 3d-printable keyboard switch design
and just tonight put together a "macro keypad" of sorts using 3d printed
switches for the first time.

The 3d-printable switches use nothing but 3d printed PETG parts (no exotic
flexibles etc. required) and copper wire. Here's a slow-mo video showing how
they work, in case anyone is interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peXFqVMugO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peXFqVMugO4)

The tricky part was getting the switch to activate at ~50% of the stroke
without using flexible contacts, because you need the contact points to stay
still while the rest of the moving part keeps moving down. Originally I was
using copper tape on a thin piece of plastic so that it could flex, but I
found that the copper tape was splitting apart after a few thousand presses.
Using a "leaf spring" with a copper wire through it seems to work much better.

By the way, if you like making stuff, I would highly recommend buying a 3d
printer instead of getting parts made by Shapeways. You can get a Creality
Ender 3 on eBay "refurbished" for under £200 and a brand new one is not much
over £200, and they're not _that_ hard to learn how to use. The big benefit is
not just the cost saving compared to getting stuff printed by Shapeways, but
that the "edit-compile-test" cycle becomes so much shorter. You can easily go
through multiple iterations of a (small) part in a single evening. Having a 3d
printer on your desk is life-changing.

~~~
Shared404
I've always wanted a 3D printer, but will soon be in a situation where even if
I purchase one now, I will lose access to it for two years in the near future.

How fast is the tech advancing? Would it be worth waiting until after those
two years?

~~~
jstanley
The technology will almost certainly be better in some way in 2 years' time,
although the initial period of rapid improvement is basically over.

Whether it's worth getting one now or waiting for 2 years depends on your
cost-benefit analysis. If you don't think you'll be able to get your money's
worth out of a printer before you lose access to it, then it's probably not
worth getting one just yet.

------
omegote
I did something very similar some time ago:
[https://omegote.wordpress.com/2020/02/26/3d-printed-
arduino-...](https://omegote.wordpress.com/2020/02/26/3d-printed-arduino-
button-pad/)

------
dblohm7
Does anybody remember that Optimus Maximus Keyboard? That was a
disappointment.

------
betimsl
Pretty cool, but don't forget, you can also have shortcuts and key
combinations like C-r <KEY>, say "f" for Firefox :)

------
im_root
Awesome

